# Installing a below deck gas tank ??



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)




----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

You want it to sit on something but ideally you want it to hang from tangs that are screwed to a support bracket. If you sit it on something make sure the strips are wide and still allow water to pass under.

You do not want to pour foam around the aluminum tank. The moister will corrode the tank. If you are set on foaming then coat the tank with coal tar epoxy befor installing.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

I plan on line-x ing the tank, and if you look in the pic there is a 3" channel that flows beneath the tank. I couldnt use the mounting tabs because A- i didnt have enough height clearance. B- my hull is very thin so i dont know what i would mout to


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

complete installation instructions for aluminum tank

http://www.yachtsurvey.com/fueltank.htm


----------

